# Do you speak English?



## jana.bo99

Hello to all,

I want to know in your language, how do you ask that?

For example:

Croatian: Da li govoriš hrvatski?

Slovenian: Ali govoriš slovensko? (Govoriš slovensko?)

Deutsch: Sprichst du Deutsch?

Thank you for the question in your language. 

B.


----------



## anaczz

Portuguese:
Você fala português? (PtBr) 
Falas português ?  (PtEu)


----------



## Rallino

In Turkish:

Türkçe biliyor musunuz?


----------



## apmoy70

In Greek:
«Μιλάς/μιλάτε ελληνικά;»
mi'las [2nd person sing.]/mi'late [2nd person pl.] elini'ka?


----------



## merquiades

Spanish:    ¿Habla usted español? (formal)  ¿Hablas español? (informal)

French:  Parlez-vous français?  (Est-ce que) vous parlez français?  (formal)
            Parles-tu français?  (Est-ce que) tu parles français? (informal)


----------



## Favara

*Catalan:*
_[Informal] _(Què) parles català?
_[Formal 1]_ (Què) parla (vosté) català?
_[Formal 2]_ (Què) parleu (vos) català?


----------



## rusita preciosa

Russian
Вы говорите по-русски? /vy govorite po russki/ (formal and plural)
Ты говоришь по-русски? /ty govorish po russki/ (informal)


----------



## Hakro

*Finnish:*
Puhutko suomea?
Formal: Puhutteko suomea?


----------



## Orlin

Bulgarian:
Говорите ли български?/Govorite li balgarski? (formal or plural)
Говориш ли български?/Govorish li balgarski?  (informal)


----------



## olaszinho

Hungarian:
(formal) beszél magyarul?
(informal) beszélsz magyarul?

Italian:
(formal) (Lei) parla italiano?
(informal) parli italiano?


----------



## chifladoporlosidiomas

Haitian kreyòl:
Ou pale kreyòl yè? (neutral/informal)
Ou pale kreyòl yè, mesye(monsieur)/madamm(madame)? (Formal)
Or my favourite Ou nèg yè?! (very informal and offensive; asking if "you are one of us")


----------



## Tjahzi

*Swedish*: Pratar du svenska?


----------



## Ottilie

Romanian
Vorbiţi româneşte?(formal or plural)
Vorbeşti româneşte(singular)


----------



## Agró

*Basque*:

Euskara dakizu?


----------



## krloszz

Náhuatl: Titlahtowa Nawatlahtolli?
Afrikaans: Praat jy Afrikaans?


----------



## MaxJ

*Dutch:* Spreek jij Nederlands?(informal)/Spreekt u Nederlands?(formal)
or
Praat jij Nederlands?(informal)/Praat u Nederlands?(formal).


----------



## Igel

jana.bo99 said:


> Deutsch: Sprichst du Deutsch?
> B.



Formal German (when you use the Sie form): Sprechen Sie Deutsch?


----------



## jana.bo99

Igel said:


> Formal German (when you use the Sie form): Sprechen Sie Deutsch?


Sorry, I am just here to make correction for all three languages. Now I have to do only for Croatian and Slovenian. 

B.


----------



## jana.bo99

jana.bo99 said:


> Hello to all,
> 
> I want to know in your language, how do you ask that?
> 
> For example:
> 
> Croatian:
> Da li govoriš hrvatski? (for somebody who is young, friend or member of family)
> Da li govorite hrvatski? (for the person, we don't know; for older person or for the person, we respect, like teacher or manager)
> 
> Slovenian:
> Ali govoriš slovensko? (Govoriš slovensko?) (the same as above)
> Ali govorite slovensko? (for older people, our manager, our teacher or somebody we highly respect)
> 
> B.


----------



## ilocas2

Mluvíš česky?
Mluvíte česky?


----------



## Bântuit

Arabic

*هل تتحدث العربية?*( MSA)

*تحكي عربي/بلعربي? *(Tunisian Dialect )


----------



## kitenok

Ukrainian:

Ви розмовляєте українською / Vy rozmovliaete ukrainskoiu (Formal/Plural)
Ти розмовляєш українською / Ty rozmovliaesh ukrainskoiu (Familiar)


----------



## CaruraLeam

Parli italiano?Parlate italiano?(Lei)parla italiano?


----------



## English Speaker

Spanish:

¿Hablas Español?             ¿Hablas Inglés?

¿Habla usted Español?      ¿Habla usted Inglés?

¿Sábes hablar Español?     ¿Sábes hablar Inglés?

¿Sábes Español?              ¿Sábes Inglés?

As you can see there are many ways to ask, at least in Mexican Spanish.


----------



## jana.bo99

Orlin said:


> Bulgarian:
> Говорите ли български?/Govorite li balgarski? (formal or plural)
> Говориш ли български?/Govorish li balgarski?  (informal)


Hi,

No wonder that I understand Bulgarian. When somebody asks me something in Bulgarian, I answer back in Serbo-Croatian (here will be comment!) - we understand each other. 

B.


----------



## Orlin

jana.bo99 said:


> Hi,
> 
> No wonder that I understand Bulgarian. When somebody asks me something in Bulgarian, I answer back in Serbo-Croatian (here will be comment!) - we understand each other.
> 
> B.


 
Zdravo! Naravno je bugarski veoma blizak srpskom i hrvatskom i zato je takva komunikacija moguća, ali je ovde bolje pisati po temi (za uzajamnu razumljivost slovenskih jezika postoji tema na slovensom forumu), a o svemu drugome možemo razgovarati preko privatnih poruka.

Orlin


----------



## Arrius

Bântuit said:


> Arabic
> 
> *هل تتحدث العربية?*( MSA)
> 
> *تحكي عربي/بلعربي? *(Tunisian Dialect )


 
For those unfamiiar with the script:

hal tataHadith al3arabiya   Modern Standard Arabic (In KSA I would have used _tatakallam_ as the second word). 

taHky 3araby/ bil3araby  (Tunis)


----------



## Bântuit

Arrius said:


> For those unfamiiar with the script:
> 
> hal tataHadith al3arabiya   Modern Standard Arabic (In KSA I would have used _tatakallam_ as the second word).
> 
> taHky 3arby/ bil3arby  (Tunis)


----------



## Arrius

t*aHky* *3arby/ **bil3arby* *(Tunis)* *Bántut*

OK, I should have assumed that the Tunisians would swallow vowels like the Moroccans.


----------



## irmari01

krloszz said:


> Náhuatl: Titlahtowa Nawatlahtolli?
> Afrikaans: Praat jy Afrikaans?



*Informal: Praat jy Afrikaans
When addressing someone older than you, it is best to say:
"Praat u Afrikaans?"*


----------



## Arrius

*Unena C(h)inyanja/ Chichewa?* Do you speak Chinyanja/Chichewa?
Practically the same language, the first name used in Zambia and the second in Malawi, though both the Ws should have a circumflex over them, which I don't have.


----------



## Imad Net

هل تتكلم العربية ؟ in MSA
تهدر بالعربية ؟ Algerian Arabic


----------



## krloszz

irmari01 said:


> *Informal: Praat jy Afrikaans
> When addressing someone older than you, it is best to say:
> "Praat u Afrikaans?"*



I didn't know that. Dankie.


----------



## Black4blue

Rallino said:


> In Turkish:
> 
> Türkçe biliyor musunuz?


 
That literally means "Are you knowing Turkish?" Yeah, weird.


----------



## Outsider

anaczz said:


> Portuguese:
> Você fala português? (PtBr)
> Falas português ?  (PtEu)


I think the most neutral way to say it is *Fala português?* This is how I'd ask the question to a foreigner I'd just met. If I'm asking someone whether they speak Portuguese, it's unlikely that we're on informal terms.


----------



## Natalisha

*Belarusian:*
Ты размаўляеш па-беларуску? [ty razmaulj*a*esh pa belar*u*sku] (informal)
Вы размаўляеце па-беларуску? [vy razmaulj*a*etse pa belar*u*sku] (plural/formal)


----------



## jurass

Natalisha said:


> *Belarusian:*
> Ты размаўляеш па-беларуску? [ty razmaulj*a*esh pa belar*u*sku] (informal)
> Вы размаўляеце па-беларуску? [vy razmaulj*a*etse pa belar*u*sku] (plural/formal)



*Belarusian*:

Actually correctly it sounds like this:

Ці размаўляеце Вы па-беларуску? (Formal) - Ci razmaŭlajecie Vy pa-biełarusku? (Tsi razmawl*ia*yetsye Vɪ pa-byelar*u*sku?)
Ці размаўляеш Ты па-беларуску? (Informal) - Ci razmaŭlaješ Ty pa-biełarusku? - (Tsi razmawl*ia*yesh Tɪ pa-byelar*u*sku?)


----------



## Tjahzi

Thank you jurass! 

Should we assume that Belarussian _Ці_ corresponds to Russian _ли_?


----------



## jurass

Tjahzi said:


> Thank you jurass!
> 
> Should we assume that Belarussian _Ці_ corresponds to Russian _ли_?



Yes! The main difference as you can see is word order


----------



## elirlandes

*Irish -
*
An bhfuil gaeilge agut? = Is there Irish at you?
Pronounciation guide for English speakers -> "On will gwaylguh agut"


----------



## Selyd

kitenok said:


> Ukrainian:
> Ви розмовляєте українською / Vy rozmovliaete ukrainskoiu (Formal/Plural)
> Ти розмовляєш українською / Ty rozmovliaesh ukrainskoiu (Familiar)


 When the unfamiliar persons spoke in the other language,
there can be a question:
* - По нашому балакаєш? * /Po nashomu balakayesh?/ (Our way talk?)


----------



## Messquito

In Chinese:
你會說中文嗎？ lit. Are you able to speak Chinese?


----------



## ilocas2

Upper Sorbian:

Rěčiš serbsce? (singular)
Rěčitaj/Rěčitej serbsce? (dual)
Rěčiće serbsce? (plural)


----------



## tittiugo

genovese:

Mia, ti parli zeneize?


----------



## Sardokan1.0

_*Sardinian : *_


_A*** lu faèddas / favèddas su Sardu? - literally - Do you speak the Sardinian?_
_A l'ìschis faeddare / faveddare su Sardu? - literally - Can you speak the Sardinian?_
*** Questions in Sardinian language are always introduced by the simple preposition "A", in a way very similar to the English "Do"

I can also reverse the subject from the end of the phrase to the beginning

_Su Sardu a lu faèddas / favèddas?_
_Su Sardu a l'ìschis faeddare / faveddare?_


----------



## Grzmi

Polish:

_Czy mówisz po polsku?_ (informal: singular)

_Czy mówicie po polsku?_ (informal: plural)

_Czy mówi Pan po polsku?_ (formal: singular ♂)

_Czy mówi Pani po polsku?_ (formal: singular ♀)
_
Czy mówią Panowie po polsku?_ (formal: plural ♂♂)
_
Czy mówią Panie po polsku?_ (formal: plural ♀♀)

_Czy mówią Państwo po polsku?_ (formal: plural ♂♀)


----------



## amikama

*Hebrew*

To man: אתה מדבר עברית?‏
To woman: את מדברת עברית?‏


----------

